# Vehicle sales athens



## Rachel M (Feb 4, 2017)

Hi we are looking to buy a minibus in Athens or on one of the Cyclades Islands internet searches from the UK are pretty hopeless - or it may just be me! Can anyone suggest where I could start! 
Thank you


----------

